# The Ultimate Photomarketing Website...?



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, not yet (I just launched it today)... but it seems like a worthwhile goal for the next 18 months or so.

*www.PhotographyMarketingMagic.com*

I'd love to hear your comments and suggestions... or just drop by for a visit.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 22, 2007)

So, y'all are speechless, huh?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 22, 2007)

I check it out during the sneak preview, looks good.  There were a few areas that were still under construction etc.  Have you got them all up and running?


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 23, 2007)

This site is a work-in-progress... right now I've got about 8 plates in the air at once (not to mention a wife and 3 little 'uns).  

But yes, eventually it will be complete.


----------



## alan927 (Aug 25, 2007)

No offense, but your site has as much text about how you _can't _help people (too busy, full schedule, might not do this or that anymore) as it does explaining what you _can _do.  Other than that it's just hawking a book you wrote.

Not a compelling site; I definitely wouldn't pay you to critique my site based on the way you've designed yours ($497?!?!?).  And yes, you mentioned how exhausting they are for you to do far too many times (anything >0 is too many).


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, Alan... as this is simply the beginning bones of the site I'd eventually like to have, scathing reviews like yours are actually more helpful than the ones that are "full of love" but say nothing.


----------

